# Cobalt Man's Display, X-Men Apr 31, part 1



## dig632 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is one of the loves of my life, _*COBALT BLUE*_ medicines of all kinds! The display wall was created by my father in law, truly a master carpenter. He embedded lights throughout the unit making a beautiful presentation. 
 The display box is also created by my father in law. He made several different sized ones for our various finds. 
 There is also a picture of a display I did at our show here in Phoenix. I hope everyone can make this year's event on Oct. 12th and 13th. 

 Enjoy the pictures!
 Chuck


----------



## dig632 (Jan 31, 2007)

*RE: Cobalt Man's Display, X-Men Apr 31, part 2*

Here is picture #2


----------



## dig632 (Jan 31, 2007)

*RE: Cobalt Man's Display, X-Men Apr 31, part 3*

Here is picture #3


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 31, 2007)

*RE: Cobalt Man's Display, X-Men Apr 31, part 3*

I like your frame full of metal relics.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 31, 2007)

*RE: Cobalt Man's Display, X-Men Apr 31, part 3*

Wow!  That is definitely the biggest collection of cobalt blue bottles I've ever seen!  Very impressive!  I'd love to see some more close-up photos of your bottles - show us what you've got!


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2007)

*RE: Cobalt Man's Display, X-Men Apr 31, part 3*

Very nice displays, Chuck! Are there any of these among your cobalts? ~Jim


----------



## dig632 (Jan 31, 2007)

No, I don't have any of those beautiful poisons. I mainly collect cobalt druggists, cures, or bitters -when I can afford them. I would love a Dr. H.A. Strubles with embossed kidneys or a E.W. Hoyt Wannalancit Indian Bitters on my shelves. 
 Here are some more pictures of my collection, including arrowheads, gold, and just about anything I see laying on the ground on my ghost town adventures here in WHAT??? yes, today, rainy Arizona. I hope you enjoy the pictures and yes, I do need to dust. 1st picture:


----------



## dig632 (Jan 31, 2007)

2nd picture:


----------

